# Worddokument automatisch per Mail versenden !!



## alma (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich habe wieder einmal ein Problem. Ich habe mit VB ein Makro in MS Word erstellt. Dieses wird beim starten der Vorlage geöffnet und es erscheint eine Eingabemaske. Bei dieser kann man dann die entsprechenden Angaben machen und sobald man auf OK klickt wird ein Worddokument im geladen und die Daten, welche man eingegeben hat werden in diesem Dokument eingetragen. Jetzt möchte ich, dass dieses Dokument automatisch an eine vorausbestimmte eMailadresse und an eine CC-Adresse geschickt wird.

Wie kann ich dies Lösen?

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort

alma


----------



## leopard (21. August 2003)

Hallo alma,

hast du eine Lösung gefunden?
ich suche was ähnliches-

Danke


----------



## alma (21. August 2003)

Hi Leopard

Tut mir Leid, aber ich habe keine Lösung gefunden. Ich konnte jedoch das Aktive Dokument soweit bringen, dass sich ein eMail-Fenster von Outlook öffnet, aber dass sich das eMail direkt versendet konnte ich nicht programmieren. 

Um das eMail-Fenster von Outlook zu erhalten programmiert man folgende Programmzeile:
	
	
	



```
activedocument.sendmail
```
Mit diesem Befehl sollte man eigentlich ein solches Fenster erhalten, in diesem kann man dann ja die notwendigen Angaben (Empfänger, Betreff) usw. eintragen.

Zu deiner Info, es ist möglich, über Visual Basic ein Dokument direkt per Outlook an eine im voraus bestimmte Adresse zu versenden, jedoch muss man dann ein Programmübergreifendes Makro erstellen und ich habe im Moment nicht die Zeit, mich in solches neues Gebiet vorzuarbeiten.

Aber wenn du eine Lösung gefunden hast, bin ich sehr dankbar, wenn du sie mir mitteilst.

gruss alma


----------



## Retlaw (4. September 2003)

Wenn du Outlook verwendest kannst du das auch fernsteuern.

Sollte irgendwie so funktionieren:

```
dim o as object
set o = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
```
Das Outlook-Objekt hat dann Methoden mit denen sich sowas machen lassen sollte.

Zum Verwenden von Outlook sollte es genug Tutorials im Internet geben, hab jetzt aber leider keine Adresse da.


----------

